# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] προβλημα με ενισχυτη !!!!!

## dannykostas

Γεια σε ολους !!!! εχω ενα προβλημα με τον ενισχυτη του αυτοκινητου μου ειναι ο LEGACY LA 1999   βγηκε πολυ καλος αν και δεν το περιμενα ..... στο προβλημα τωρα εκει που επαιζε ξαφνικα μετα απο 3 χρονια σταματησε ψαχνω απο δω απο κει και βλεπω οτι καικε η ασφαλεια που εχει επανω (παριπτοντως μπορει καποιος να μου πει τη ασφαλεια εχουν πανω οι ενισχυτες ?? ) μια απλη ασφαλεια σαν αυτες που εχουν τα αυτοκινητα την αντικατεστισα ξεκινησε να παιζει και ξανα καικε η ασφαλεια την αλλαξα 2-3 φορες μεχρι που παρατιρησα οτι το  sub παιζει κανονικα σε σιγανη ενταση μολις παω να το ανεβασω καιει την ασφαλεια του ενισχυτη ..... τελικα ποιο το προβλημα??? εψαξα τα καλωδια που πανε πανω στον ενισχυτη και δεν βρηκα καπου να κανει καποιο βραχικικλομα ...... τι να κανω ??? πως θα δω τι φταιει @@@@??? ευχαριστωωωω    http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LEGACY-L...item2584209599

----------


## nyannaco

Σίγουρα δεν είναι θέμα βραχυκυκλώματος καλωδίων. Αν ήταν, θα έκαιγε τις ασφάλειες αμέσως, δεν θα το έκανε με καθυστέρηση και υπό συνθήκες. Πιθανότατα έχει βλάβη σε ένα ή περισσότερα εξαρτήματα στο εσωτερικό του. Αν έχεις τη διάθεση, τις γνώσεις και τον εξοπλισμό να του βάλεις χέρι μόνος σου, ξεκίνα ανοίγοντάς τον και βγάζοντας φωτογραφίες τις οποίες θα ανεβάσεις εδώ, ώστε να φαίνεται όσο το δυνατό περισσότερη λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## dannykostas

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου σιγουρα δεν ειναι ετσι ??? παντως την καει με καθυστερηση..... οποτε θα τον βγαλω και θα τον δουμε μπορεις να μου πεις αν γνωριζεισ τη ασφαλεια φοραει αυτος  ???? 1.5 ? 2? 0.5?

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά πάντως σίγουρα όχι τόσο μικρή! Η πρώτη που αντικατέστησες δεν έγραφε επάνω πόσα Α είναι; Είχα υποθέσει ότι την αντικατέστησες με ίδια. Αν έβαλες τόσο μικρή, υπάρχει πιθανότητα και να μην έχει άλλο πρόβλημα.
Θεωρητικά ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 2Χ125W στα 4Ω, οπότε αν έχεις 4Ω μεγάφωνα, για να δώσει 250W θέλει τουλάχιστον 250W / 12V = 20.83A (και σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω γιατί αποκλείεται ο βαθμός απόδοσης να είναι 100%). Θα έλεγα να δοκιμάσεις με ασφάλεια 20 με 25Α (δεν ξέρω σε τί νούμερα βγαίνουν) αλλά όχι πολύ παραπάνω.

Off-topic απορία: Πώς αντέχεις όλο αυτό το ντάμπα-ντούμπα; Πώς ακούς το δρόμο γύρω σου;

----------


## andyferraristi

Αν κοιτάξεις εδώ, κάνει λόγο για "1 X 30 AMP FUSE" ...

----------


## dannykostas

xaxax Νταμπα ντουμπα..... λετε ρε παιδια να την παταω ετσι θα το κοιταξω και αν ειναι μετα θα παω σε ανοιγμα του ενυσχιτη ....... σημερα το βραδυ θα εχουμε νεα !!!!!1   :Lol:

----------


## dannykostas

λοιπον το τσεκαρα !!! εβαλα 3Α ασφαλεια οπως ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω και ολα καλα προστοπαρων .... σαν να θυμαμαι ειχε καει η ασφαλεια πηγα σε ενα βενζιναδικο και μοθ δωσανε 2Α και πηρα 3 για να εχω μαλλον γιαυτο καιγοτανε ..... ελα ρε παιδια μην γελατε!!!!!!

----------


## windmill82

Κωστα εννοεις 30Α φανταζομαι γιατι με 3Α δεν θα παιξει ουτε κουπλέ-ρεφρέν!!!! :Boo hoo!:

----------


## stelios_a

φυσικα , αν δεν ξερεις ποσα αμπερ ηταν η ασφαλεια μπορεισ να δεισ τι γραφει ο ενισχυτης στο σασι του , αν δεν γραφει πες μας τι χρωμα ηταν η ασφαλεια που ειχε πανω ( πριν μαυρισει ) . αν και απο οτι διχνει το site ηταν 30 οποτε θα ηταν μια πρασινη. αν εσυ του βαζεις μικροτερη λογικα θα στην καιει  οσο χαμηλα και αν το εχεις ( κυριως αν ειναι 1-2-3 αμπερ. ) βαλε μια 30αρα και δες πως συμπεριφερεται . επισης πες μας τι συνδεσμολογια εχεις κανει ητε εσυ ητε το μαγαζι που στον εβαλε ( μην μας πεις ποιος ) .    το λεω γιατι ακομα και απο μεγαλα μαγαζια εχω δει να συνδεουν σε τετρακαναλους τις πλακας   σαμπγουφερ και 4 ηχεια ολλα μαζι σε διαταξεις γεφυρας , οπως και πολλα αλλα.

----------


## dannykostas

Λοιπον παιδια εβαλα 3α ασφαλεια δουλεψε αρκετα αλλα και παλη μετα μολισ εβαλα μπροστα  με την εκαψε .... εχω ενα ακομα θεμα δεν εχω πολυ καλη μπαταρια στο αυτοκινητο μηπως γινεται απο αυτο !!! ??? ενας πυκνωτης θα με βοηθουσε σε κατι ??? (σταθερη ταση μυπως χρειαζεται με τα κροκοδιλακια το εβαλα μπροστα προχθες )

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας (η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως ταλαιπωρείται από αυτό τον ενισχυτή), ούτε και κανένας πυκνωτής θα κάνει κάτι. Πολύ απλά χρειάζεσαι *30Α ασφάλεια, όχι 3Α*.

----------


## dannykostas

3.0Α λεει πανω η ασφαλεια

----------


## nyannaco

Βρες μία που να λέει *30Α*. Τόσο απλό.

----------


## dannykostas

θα το κοιταξω

----------


## windmill82

Κωστα βαζεις μια 30Α και ξενοιαζεις με τον ενισχυτη. Για το αυτοκινηο τωρα , αν ειναι παλιο καλο ειναι να ριξεις και μια ματια στο δυναμο σου μηπως και λογω παλαιοτητας δεν βγαζει πλεον τα αναμενομενα. Αν γενικα εχεις θεματα με τα ρευματα στο αυτοκινητο μπορεις να ταιριαξεις ενα μεγαλυτερης ισχυος δυναμο.

----------

